# die cast ebay find...



## delta v (Jun 8, 2001)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...&rd=1
no association--I actually just bought one off this guy as well. are they rare? cause this is the first I've ever seen one....


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: die cast ebay find... (delta v)*

They can be bought new from Sunstar.
They quality is decent but nothing like an AutoArt
I give the Sunstar a solid 5 on the build scale.
The Autoart Sport Quattro is a 10
The Autoart urquattro is a 9
http://www.bufkinengineering.c...s.htm



_Modified by Fusilier at 10:16 PM 9-2-2004_


----------

